# Earthworm Jim - Soon on DVD



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.aussie-nintendo.com/news/25468/

Thought I should have shared this, the whole Earthworm Jim series will be put in DVD on June 1st.
Pretty much awesome IMO.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING FINALLY. I've wanted to watch it in proper quality for god knows how long. <3

Now if only they could re-release an HD upgrade of Earthworm Jim 2...


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2011)

They made a show?


----------



## Oovie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow I was 5 when this was out, no wonder my memory was so fuzzy over there being a cartoon on it. Definitely recognizing some of the people now though.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Now if only they could re-release an HD upgrade of Earthworm Jim 2...


 
After how the HD remake of EWJ1 went... (Keyboard Cat? Seriously?) no thanks.

I have to admit that I never actually saw the show back when it was on TV, but I really enjoyed it after I got the series off of a torrent. I'd honestly say that it's pretty much the best video game cartoon ever made. The fact that they're only selling the DVD in Australia really bugs me, though.

...Although what bugs me more is that the original creators are apparently really shamed by this cartoon, and I really have no idea why. I'd put it up on the level of Freakazoid.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

Riptor said:


> After how the HD remake of EWJ1 went... (Keyboard Cat? Seriously?) no thanks.


 I agree that the first HD remake wasn't very good, but I'm willing to hope that a sequel could get it right.

And what's wrong with Keyboard Cat? That was one of the only things I liked about it. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2011)

i friggin loved that show as a kid... id totally pick that up^^


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be getting it for sure. I'm tired of scanning youtube for parts of an episode.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2011)

I never played the EWJ1 HD remake, what went wrong with it?

Also, I loved EWJ the show when I was like eight or something, I'm pretty sure the show won't carry the same panache it back then.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 6, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I never played the EWJ1 HD remake, what went wrong with it?


 In my opinion it was primarily because the music sounds like it belongs in an SNES game when they could've used the music from the Sega CD/PC version and for some reason they changed or removed a lot of the voice clips from the original game. It also lacked one of the additional levels from the CD version.

No. Fucking. Excuse. >:[


----------

